# Working in Spain



## gason (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi All,

New member and I am exploring options with regards to moving to Spain and renting a property. Not at retirement age just yet, however I would like to work.

Are there options to work in the gas industry (management or engineer) in both domestic and commercial. This will be a big step with a long term, if not permamnent commitment. 

Hope to hear from members soon.

Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gason said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member and I am exploring options with regards to moving to Spain and renting a property. Not at retirement age just yet, however I would like to work.
> 
> ...


There is very little in the way of mains gas in Spain - or central heating (which is mainly fed by gas bottles) so I wouldnt imagine there would be many jobs in that field. Also you would need to speak fluent spanish? And dont forget, there is mass unemployment there. So, no your chances arent good right now - sorry

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> There is very little in the way of mains gas in Spain - or central heating (which is mainly fed by gas bottles) so I wouldnt imagine there would be many jobs in that field. Also you would need to speak fluent spanish? And dont forget, there is mass unemployment there. So, no your chances arent good right now - sorry
> 
> Jo xxx


and not to mention that the qualifications from the UK wouldn't mean he could work in Spain.....


plan B?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Pete, If there is one profession Spain does not need at the moment is somebody in the Gas Industry. Put your profession/trade along with Hairdressers, Beauticians, Mechanics, Airport Runners, Painters, Carpenters, Plumbers, Fitness Instructors, Sales people (other than almost purely commission funded) etc.

Wait until you retire, then move, put the legs up, write that book or just enjoy a long slow retirement. Sorry for raining on your parade.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Most big cities now have piped gas and there is a commitment to bring it to many more smaller towns over the next few years, but this will depend on the economy picking up. 

Most of our natural gas is shipped in from North Africa or further afield. Medgaz, an Algerian company, is one of the major suppliers. Gas Natural Fenosa is the main Spanish distributor; their HQ is in Barcelona.

It might be worth contacting these companies and seeing if they have any openings. But fluent Spanish would be essential of course.


----------



## SweetHome (Sep 1, 2014)

Someone says before that you need fluent spanish for work here, well it depends of the position. Actually, there are many vacancies for english native people in many companies. You can check some in differents websites like Infojobs

Regards!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SweetHome said:


> Someone says before that you need fluent spanish for work here, well it depends of the position. Actually, there are many vacancies for english native people in many companies. You can check some in differents websites like Infojobs
> 
> Regards!


Yes, you're absolutely right, and infojobs is the best, although of course not the only website that can be used to look for a job.
However, do you think somebody who works in "the gas industry (management or engineer) in both domestic and commercial" would be able to secure a job in Spain with only English?


----------



## SweetHome (Sep 1, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right, and infojobs is the best, although of course not the only website that can be used to look for a job.
> However, do you think somebody who works in "the gas industry (management or engineer) in both domestic and commercial" would be able to secure a job in Spain with only English?


Well, I actually know some engineers working in Spain and they don't speak spanish. As I said, it depends of the position and the company.

Good luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SweetHome said:


> Well, I actually know some engineers working in Spain and they don't speak spanish. As I said, it depends of the position and the company.
> 
> Good luck!


Well, please tell us more!


----------

